# [CALIFORNIA] Seeking Older Miniature - Toy Poodles



## Cotillion (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello - I am looking adopt a Teen / Adult / Senior Moyen, Miniature or Toy Poodle - mixes are fine. If you or you know someone looking to rehome an older dog, please contact me.

I'm a Nurse Aide student studying online and working part time, live in an Apartment with my Dad with a small shared patio 6ft metal fence - 5-10 minute walk from the local park, groomers, and the Vet Clinic. I am aware that the Poodle requires professional grooming that runs about $100 per visit every 6 weeks or so to prevent skin problems. 

Many rescues disqualify us on the grounds that I am Student working part time, do not own a private yard with a pool, and are not home 24/7 to care for an older dog, and have had no previous pets in the US. We've had 3 DSH cats, Dwarf Rabbits and a family Dalmation mix in the Philippines. I have walked my 4th floor neighbor's Bichon for a year now and can provide references. 

Dogs don't need a yard, they need age appropriate exercise, mental stimulation and consistency borne out of commitment from their owners. I am taking a break from Rescues and reaching out Shelters and Breeders. _If you disagree and maintain that your dog needs a yard, please don't waste my time and yours._

We live in CA West LA, willing to drive a reasonable distance. No shipping or deposit nonsense, we call, video chat, then set up a meet face to face. *All I ask is you be upfront about their history, behavioral tendencies and health issues - either way I require physical medical records to be released to me to show to the Vet - I am willing to work with special needs dogs. If you can't be honest about their history and provide legitimate health records please don't waste my time, and don't waste yours. I am always willing to walk away from dishonest folk. Thank you.*


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

We can recommend breeders but this forum isn't a place to buy and sell poodles.
Also Moyen/Klein isn't a recognized size by the AKC and UKC.
I am sure you get good recoomendations, but the pandemic has caused long wait lists for reputable breeders. Add to that wanting an older pup, those are really hard to come by in easier times. It took me 5 months to find an 18 1/2 week old back in 2017


----------



## Cotillion (Jun 2, 2021)

Thank twyla, either way I am looking for referrals. I have been looking into it for 3 months before ultimately deciding I need to look for older dogs, I am not in a hurry and breeders I come in contact with are immediately made aware that I am not looking for a puppy.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

Cotillion said:


> Thank twyla, either way I am looking for referrals. I have been looking into it for 3 months before ultimately deciding I need to look for older dogs, I am not in a hurry and breeders I come in contact with are immediately made aware that I am not looking for a puppy.


just noticed a one year old male mini advertised by mivida (in el cajon) at poodlesonline.com. there's a photo of him on the breeder's site. cute.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A couple of thoughts for you. 

I don't know if poodle specific rescues would be different, or if you've already been in contact but this is a link to the Poodle Club of America's Rescue Foundation.

Poodle Rescue (poodleclubofamericarescuefoundationinc.org) 

Another thought is to contact your local, regional Poodle Club of *__*, or the national Poodle Club of America breeder referral folks. They often have information on which breeders might be expecting litters or have an older pup or an adult looking for a family.


----------



## Cotillion (Jun 2, 2021)

patk said:


> just noticed a one year old male mini advertised by mivida (in el cajon) at poodlesonline.com. there's a photo of him on the breeder's site.


Will try reaching out, thanks for the heads up! What do you all think of MiVida poodles?



Rose n Poos said:


> A couple of thoughts for you.
> 
> I don't know if poodle specific rescues would be different, or if you've already been in contact but this is a link to the Poodle Club of America's Rescue Foundation.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the advice, I appreciate it. I'll dig into these resources.


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

I would guess the price tag on this MiVida poodle will be at least 3k. Well bred puppies, and I assume young adult poodles, in California are going for $3000-3500, or more. It may be the most expensive state to buy a poodle in. I'm not sure how to account for the high prices. Next door in Nevada seems to be more reasonable. The first year of a poodle's life is pretty expensive too, what with puppy classes, spay/neuter, grooming every 4-6 weeks or buying a grooming kit (big upfront cost, but cheaper over the life of the poodle). Just something to think about.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Newport said:


> I would guess the price tag on this MiVida poodle will be at least 3k.


We've had two members report being quoted $5000, I believe, for Mivida puppies recently!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Piper 2020 said:


> Sally Ciriola of MiVida Poodles ((San Diego) mentioned she plans to have a small mini litter later this year. Regular minis are $4,000 and toys are $5,000. She may know of someone else breeding small minis. I have a toy now. While on her wait list for a mini, she took the initiative to let me know of a toy available from a New Orleans breeder for $5,000. I'm going to be picking up my mini from Sally in 2 or 3 weeks. She does have a wait list. I waited 6 months.





minniemouse said:


> Yea, I did like mi vida webpage, I was quoted 5k from them, they are expecting toys probably mid year.





jmar3298 said:


> Zamora 4K, Mi Vida 5K. They’re all pretty much around the same price. I


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

Cotillion said:


> Will try reaching out, thanks for the heads up! What do you all think of MiVida poodles?
> 
> 
> I picked up a Mi Vita silver mini poo 2 weeks ago and all I can say is wow. He's sinfully sweet, well socialized. A beautiful boy named Bode. He slept throughout the 2 hour drive home. Doesn't bark and doesn't mind being left alone. I considered taking the older dog too but my HOA has a 2 dog limit and I also have a senior toy poodle.


----------



## Piper 2020 (Aug 16, 2020)

it's hard to get a good pict of a small black poodle.


----------

